# Lee Preist is hanging it up for now



## CG (Feb 8, 2017)

Saw this on his IG just now.. looks like homeboy is out till further notice 

https://instagram.com/p/BQOYcTcBUfC/


----------



## CG (Feb 8, 2017)

Details:
Leeapriest:
Yep I'm done! Over the Shit workouts pain over not having a pump on right side for almost two years. It's been almost 2 years since accident that crushed nerve in my neck. Had operation thinking ok now try get good again. Well after 15 months get tests it was still crushed. So I'm done for now rather look like a normal person then half a bodybuilder. I've tried but I'm just beating a dead horse for now and really hating the gym. Something I loved and done since 12. So for now I'm stepping away just cardio and see what comes next.


----------



## charley (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## SheriV (Feb 8, 2017)

Having half your face tattooed probably isn't gonna work out real great in regular life

He should stop being a bitch and tell that nerve who owns it.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 9, 2017)

face tat tells me enough, kinda like truck nuts


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Having half your face tattooed probably isn't gonna work out real great in regular life
> 
> He should stop being a bitch and tell that nerve who owns it.



He will mint it as a trainer. Priest is revered down under. 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## bigsean320 (Feb 9, 2017)

If u followed him since he was 170lbs untill when he was top 5 at the Sandie, he made such a change, I give him much respect, he did this for life, if he was taller him an Kevin levorne should have won, there both great and look how fast Kevin change at 52yrs old, and with low t, this should give all of us a wake up that we can do it or be the best also

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 9, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> He will mint it as a trainer. Priest is revered down under.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro



Bingo. Probably the biggest personality/physique to ever come out of oz


----------



## independent (Feb 9, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Bingo. Probably the biggest personality/physique to ever come out of oz


What about Keith Urban? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2017)

independent said:


> What about Keith Urban?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



.... What about Azza ??        ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 9, 2017)

He should still definitely tell that nerve who owns it


----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2017)

... one thing I always like about Lee [Mr. arms], was he spoke his mind, & gave me lots of laughs over the years, Lee don't back down...    ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 9, 2017)

SheriV said:


> He should still definitely tell that nerve who owns it



Hush now sugartits 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2017)

He's a legend but after injuries and age sets in you just cannot compete at the highest level in the world.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2017)

I know EXACTLY how he feels cause I am in the same fucking boat!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 9, 2017)

Getting old is great, I bought a new pillow and now I feel like I need rotator cuff surgery, can barley raise my arm and the pillow is the only thing I changed up....


----------



## Intense (Feb 9, 2017)

What a hunk he was in his younger years...



Only downside was his height, if we stood next to each other in public people would think he's my baby brother rather than my gay lover. Sad


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 9, 2017)

Guy is a legend, I?ve met Lee a couple of times, he tells it like it is, his arms are crazy, he has a profession to fall back on and or trainer


----------



## Watson (Feb 10, 2017)

^ from the douche who hasn't worked in 7 years....

hows your mum fuckwit?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2017)

Watson said:


> ^ from the douche who hasn't worked in 7 years....
> 
> hows your mum fuckwit?



no one missed you, 7 years ago i was in a nice paying salaried position,  Mum is fine, you will never meet her as she is in heaven, your going to hell to burn in a lake of fire so enjoy.......


----------



## CG (Feb 10, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> Getting old is great, I bought a new pillow and now I feel like I need rotator cuff surgery, can barley raise my arm and the pillow is the only thing I changed up....



Fucking shit me too. I didn't even think of the fucking pillow. This shit is awful


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Details:
> Leeapriest:
> Yep I'm done! Over the Shit workouts pain over not having a pump on right side for almost two years.* It's been almost 2 years since accident that crushed nerve in my neck. Had operation thinking ok now try get good again. Well after 15 months get tests it was still crushed. So I'm done for now rather look like a normal person then half a bodybuilder. *I've tried but I'm just beating a dead horse for now and really hating the gym. Something I loved and done since 12. So for now I'm stepping away just cardio and see what comes next.



That sucks. 

Something similar to Ronnie who had nerve damage to his one lat? And who was that other bodybuilder who suffered nerve damage and atrophy, wiping out his career as a pro. :-/



theCaptn' said:


> He will mint it as a trainer. Priest is revered down under.



That's good news, of course, but, good lord, he could have made a _gajillion _if he'd only gotten along with the IFBB.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 10, 2017)

Weird....when I felt like I needed a new rotator cuff I actually needed a new rotator cuff...and you guys just need new pillows.

Very unfair!


----------



## SheriV (Feb 10, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Hush now sugartits
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> Getting old is great, I bought a new pillow and now I feel like I need rotator cuff surgery, can barley raise my arm and the pillow is the only thing I changed up....


Best money I ever spent was a memory foam mattress. It does not cure all the aches and pains but it never adds to them for me


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 11, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Best money I ever spent was a memory foam mattress. It does not cure all the aches and pains but it never adds to them for me


Same here.  Huge difference over the conventional spring mattress.


----------



## CG (Feb 11, 2017)

Memory foam ftw


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 18, 2017)

Watson said:


> ^ from the douche who hasn't worked in 7 years....
> 
> hows your mum fuckwit?



whats the difference between fucking your gook  wife and a washing machine?




the washing machine won?t follow me around all day bitching after i dump a load in her........


----------

